# MEATER vs Maverick



## akeisler (Jan 1, 2021)

I am currently smoking a pork butt, and I got a meater for Christmas and figured I’d give it a try. I’ve had the Maverick for 7-8 years and it’s always worked perfectly.

Same piece of meat, almost the same spot in the meat. One says it’s done, the other says it’s not...which do I believe?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 1, 2021)

Did you check each one in boiling water, and also ice water. That is where I would start. Then you will know for sure.
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 1, 2021)

Hmmm, I would get out of there fast !!
It says the Ambient Temp is 247° !!!

Bear


----------



## pa42phigh (Jan 1, 2021)

Like al says test them. In the mean time  Just take the average of 198


----------



## mosparky (Jan 1, 2021)

Neither one ! Probe the meat, only the meat knows for sure. Slight temp variations throughout the meat is not that unusual,
Something interesting I noticed sometime ago. I had just received my Inkbird therm and had all my therms and probes turned on in one place to see if they all agreed on ambient temp. Temps were all over the place. No two therms agreed. Probes from the same therm mostly did. Once I spread the probes out a bit, they all agreed. 
 Not having a full picture of the electronic practices used in the therms, I have theories of why. I won't attempt to explain, but will write it off as frequency interference. Anything else would only confuse the masses.
This could actually explain the discrepancy between therms.


----------

